
Climber Jim Bridwell dies aged 73 - 8bitsrule
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/02/16/obituaries/jim-bridwell-mountaineering-maverick-is-dead-at-73.html
======
8bitsrule
I'll just leave this here. ([https://www.palmspringslife.com/rock-around-the-
clock/](https://www.palmspringslife.com/rock-around-the-clock/))

